# Looking for Canadian with Slingbox



## cryingroadrunner (Jun 29, 2008)

Do you have a Slingbox in Canada? I have a Slingbox in the US with about 60 channels that I can exchange with you if you have one in Canada. Reply me and we'll exchange.


----------



## larryd2910 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Slingbox exchange canada - US*



cryingroadrunner said:


> Do you have a Slingbox in Canada? I have a Slingbox in the US with about 60 channels that I can exchange with you if you have one in Canada. Reply me and we'll exchange.


Hi, 
are you still looking for a skinbgbox exchange us - CAN

I have one available in Canada

regards


----------



## thenmark2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Lots of US and CAN slingboxes available at IPTV forums.


----------

